# Alpha Pharma - Induject-250



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

Has anyone used Alpha Pharma - Induject-250 my supplier is telling me its Pharma grade gear like Organon Sus250.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

It's good quality gear mate.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have used it, i personally prefared their enth...


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Not pharma grade but good quality yes,besides sustanon is one of the most faked steroids..


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes and No..

Yes I use them almost on every cycle, great lab and their gear is spot on

No they are not pharma grade, but defo good quality gear :thumbup1:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Great stuff , not pharma but it's up there with pharma and possibly the best ugl around ....top draw swag your good to with it mate


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Yep absolutley love the induject, ran it for quite a while last year and think its the muts nuts.... very good gear, just wish they did some higher strength oils.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

I remember when this was doing the round round my way and everyone thought it was fake so wouldnt touch it :lol:


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

I used it and packed on some good size. Was using it with ROHM Deca.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> I remember when this was doing the round round my way and everyone thought it was fake so wouldnt touch it :lol:


Faked packed the way it is?

What they go some sh I t t i e ugl lab instead?

Amazes me how foolish some people are .


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Quality gear.

Not pharma but about as close as you will get.


----------



## Gym n juice (Nov 20, 2010)

love the stuff! very professional set up. Found the testorapid totally pain free and the winny seems to be doing its stuff


----------



## kennzee (Mar 21, 2010)

have 20 of them burning a hole in my drawer,cant wait to get on them with some primo,im only 7 weeks off cycle atm and counting the days to get back on lol..they are vacum type packed i noticed,is this normal??


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

Thanks forall the posts everyone i think I will give the Alpha Pharma - Induject-250 a go, I assume all their stuff is good gear ?

I ve mostly used Lixus and Pro chem in the past both of which have worked well, the best stuff I ever had was some Malay Tiger sustanon 250 that was very nice stuff but I can't seem to get it anymore.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

all the alpha pharma gear i have used has been bang on mate... winstrol, tamoxifen, deca, induject.... cant fault any of it at all.

iv also used malay tiger deca and the sust last year and it was also very good, had a fair bit of pip from the sust but it did what it was supposed to do


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just starting my 1st npp cycle using alpha nandrorapid, expecting good things!


----------



## nosh27 (Mar 18, 2012)

good stuff ,,iv just got some


----------



## mikeyhammers (Apr 18, 2012)

How did the stuff go? Just got my hands on nandrorapid, induject250 and nandrobolin. Not sure whether to do sust/npp or sust/deca...


----------



## Loui1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi does anybody know where I can get some alpha pharma induject and parabolin from for a decent price. ? I have used the Induject before and its the best gear I have had. Thanks

Louis


----------



## Loui1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi mate do you know any good sources for alpha gear as i am after some alpha induject and parabolin

Cheers Louis


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Can't ask for sources


----------



## Ben2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Any serious side affects guys?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

ballie said:


> Has anyone used Alpha Pharma - Induject-250 my supplier is telling me its Pharma grade gear like Organon Sus250.


 As good mate ..I love it


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

testosquirrel said:


> As good mate ..I love it


 Mate.... 9 Feb 2012... I guess he already knows if it's good or not lol


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Ben said:


> Any serious side affects guys?


 You bumped a 4 year old thread mate.

It's test mate, a good quality one. Usual sides.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Mate.... 9 Feb 2012... I guess he already knows if it's good or not lol


 I know but I have a job to do..


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

testosquirrel said:


> I know but I have a job to do..


 Ahahahahahaha ffs I'm out of likes, but this really made me laugh


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ben said:


> Any serious side affects guys?


 Fvck sake Ben


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Plate said:


> Fvck sake Ben


 Lol


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> Fvck sake Ben


 Yeah AIDS and gonorrhea of the eye


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> Yeah AIDS and gonorrhea of the eye


 Yep, all the good stuff


----------

